# Neon tetra, sick and in pain,should I put him down?



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi guys, my neon tetras tale has been slowly depleting, and after many efforts of trying to save his tail it was finally gone yesterday. Today he has a mass fungal growth on the spot where his tail used to be and he can't swim. Do I put him down, and if I should put him down what's the most humane, painless, and natural way possible? Thank you guys I've never had to put an animal down so this will be new to me.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I believe an effective and humane method is by using clove oil (which you can buy at the pharmacy - Shoppers has it). See instructions in this video:


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Definitely clove oil unless you have the guts and knife to be able to chop their head off in one blow... All other methods I heard are rather torturous to the little fishy.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

So no one thinks it's worth medicating to save it?
I've got a rummynose with a fuzzed-out tail and have some meds in a small tank. Want to see if anything improves.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Put fish in bag and swing against hard surface this is a small fish so not sure if that works as well as it does with big fish get a hamer take him out and wack instant death none of this putting the fish to sleep bs


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been medicating him and he's getting worse and worse greenfin, Scott I'd really rather not take that route but thanks for your thoughts anyways, Bunny...... I have no guts when it comes to putting down living things, and underseagal I feel your ways the best and the most peaceful for me and the fish. Thanks for your ideas guys.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah I don't either... for me clove oil is the only way. But as for humane methods those are the only two that I know of.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*The part of the hobby that really sucks*

I've had to put down fish over the years I've kept fish and had all kinds of advice on the quickest and most humane method. Clove oil is good, but I find one quick cut behind the eyes and sever the spinal cord is instant and over with the quickest for the animal.
It's never a great having to do it but when they are suffering it's best for the fish and your tank. Good luck with what ever method you have chosen.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Freezing them used o be the best way and was thought to put then to sleep bit has since been proven rong I would think the saw thing with hapen with clove oil


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

My rummy died in the night. Not terribly humane but I was trying to medicate to save. Was doing okay at last check.


----------

